

Bump (YC S09) Acquired By Google, Will Stay Alive For Now - NewsFlash
http://techcrunch.com/2013/09/16/bump-mobile-contact-sharing-app-acquired-by-google-will-stay-alive-for-now/

======
AznHisoka
Can someone say acqui-hire?

~~~
code_devil
Possibly, but if they are also getting the IP of Bump, then it's an
acquisition AFAIK.

